# Vinyle Windows in Cinderblock openings.



## stickboy1969 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I work in a remote rural area of Canada doing a variety of residential and a small amount of commercial Reno and new construction work. (Framing, roofing, siding, drywall, window and door replacements and other repairs.)

Recently, I was asked to install windows in a new commercial cinderblock building. I have installed plenty of windows in wood frame buildings but never in a cinderblock building. The masonry was done by a fellow who lives more than two hours away and he is long gone.

I wonder if someone might be willing to share how to install Vinyl windows in masonry openings. The other thing I thought strange is that this window does not have a brick mold. Instead, it has a nailing fin. I fear that this may be the wrong type of window for this application.

I would be grateful for any assistance.

Small time contractor.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

This site might help. Brick and block is the same principle.
http://www.dalmationwindows.co.uk/education_how-to-fit.htm


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Depending on how the exterior trim details work out, you could fir the opening with 1x then apply the window with the nailing flange.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Adheasive on the flanges and spray foam, or just spray foam, that will hold that sucker in there nice and tight.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

stickboy1969 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I work in a remote rural area of Canada doing a variety of residential and a small amount of commercial Reno and new construction work. (Framing, roofing, siding, drywall, window and door replacements and other repairs.)
> 
> ...


I always put 2x pt in the opening then the window.:thumbsup:


----------



## stickboy1969 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks stewart45 and WNYcarpenter.

The openings are not large enough to accomodate firing them in. The exterior is to be painted with an epoxy paint.

The Vinyle frames and jambs do not come appart. Generaly this type of window is to be fastened to the wood frame by the nail fins then the siding would come over top of them.


----------



## stickboy1969 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks WarnerConstruction, and Framer,

I like the foam idea. Not sure how to dress out the nail fin.

stickboy


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

cut the fins off, set the window inside the opening just beyond the fins. Drill tapcons through the frame inside the balance track on each side. there may already be two holes pre drilled in the frame per side there. shim and adjust by backing out or running in the tapcons. Use an architectural commercial butyl caulk with backer rod if needed to fill the small void between the frame and the masonry. If you attempt to put the nailing fin on top of the block, or even on a face frame which itself is on top of the block. I can guarantee you will eventually have water infiltration at the head. Unless you cut a reglet with a diamond blade and bend up head flashing. One thing you didn't tell us. How close to the rough opening size is the window? The above assumes holdback dimensions within a half inch width and up to 3/4 inch height.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

If it’s a casement style window it has a 1 ½” nail flange, wrap it in 1x2 or 5/4 x 2 PVC
This way the pvc becomes part of the window, in vinyl siding terms its called “ window surrounds”


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

whats going on the outside of the block? anything?


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I put those windows in my place.....If you have the room, frame the opening with 2xpt....nail the fins into those, wrap, maybe picture frame the window, I used cedar, cut out the thickness of the fin from the back of the trim, usually the thickness of the tablesaw blade...cut in head flashing....I also use silicone under entire fin/flange, we have very wet environment....if no room for pt, use idea from AW, but I'd be wary of chopping those off....gl


----------

